# Using a car sat nav to navigate



## DLB (21 Mar 2009)

I've just ordered this cheap sat nav for use in the car mainly...

http://www.ebuyer.com/store/Home-&-Leisure/cat/GPS-Satellite-Navigation?hp_prod=8

but i wondered if it could be used as a mapping device while on the bike. Any ideas?

Does the battery last long on these car sat navs? and can you zoom in and out to get a good idea where you are at a local level and a more less detailed level as well.

I know i could have spent 4 times as much and got a cycle one (e.g. garmin 705) but from what i gather the cycle ones have a small screen and would not be easy to navigate with

DLB


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2009)

If you can mount it, then yes, but don't use it when wet. You might have issues reading the screen - but worth a try.


----------



## DLB (21 Mar 2009)

i was actually thinking of just keeping it in my bag and using it every so often to see where i am. not sure if these car sat navs are suitable for this purpose though.


----------



## Willow (21 Mar 2009)

DLB said:


> i was actually thinking of just keeping it in my bag and using it every so often to see where i am. not sure if these car sat navs are suitable for this purpose though.




I;ve used it in the same way. Useless at map reading so sort of follow my instinct. Take the sat nav in case I need help getting home. If you have it on full volume you can just about hear it as your riding along - you get some funny looks though


----------



## DLB (21 Mar 2009)

Willow said:


> I;ve used it in the same way. Useless at map reading so sort of follow my instinct. Take the sat nav in case I need help getting home. If you have it on full volume you can just about hear it as your riding along - you get some funny looks though





"turn left in 100 metres" echos from the rider's rear pocket.

now that would be funny!


----------



## RedBike (21 Mar 2009)

> "turn left in 100 metres" echos from the rider's rear pocket.
> 
> now that would be funny!



I used to use my phone in the same way. You need to use headphones to hear it clearly once you pick up speed. 

I used to only get about 2hrs worth of battery life using my phone although that all depending on how much the screen was lit up / use. You can probably use external chargers (solar / AA batteries) if you need to extend the run time a little. 

It's not that easy to just switch a sat nav on / off. If you've changed location since you last switched the sat nav on then it can sometimes take a few minutes to find you.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Mar 2009)

Should be able to get a decent time with it. Put it in an Aqua Pack or something like that and mount it on the handlebars and it will be fine. That will make it water proof, should still be able to hear it, see it and use the touch screen.


----------



## Velobiker (24 Mar 2009)

I have done this with a Garmin from halfords http://www.halfords.com/satnav the 205 as i could use cable ties to secure it, I bought it on the same day as my bike. I did get worried when it rains so now its in a clear cover. But dont look at it to often as I did as i nearly hit a tree lol


----------



## stewlewis (10 Apr 2009)

Most car sat navs are 'unlockable' that is to get to the underlying Windows CE operating system. Once you have access to Windows CE you can pretty much do what you like. Install other Sat Nav products, install GPS products etc.

Depending on how tech savvy you are and how many hours you're gonna spend Googling and hacking you can have a great device.

I have a HP Sat Nav, it's now running 3 different Sat Navs, a movie/mp3 player *tcpmp*, *Memory Map* and *OziExplorer CE*. I haven't had it long so not used it to its full yet but Sat Nav for the car to the trail, OS/Google maps via Memory Map or Ozi, Sat images in Ozi downloaded via *Universal Maps Downloader*, track logs exported to *Google Earth*, track routes created with whatever program you fancy, after rides analysed with *SportTracks*.

*GPSPassion* and *GPSUnderground* have great forums.

With some work you could have an inexpensive device for on and off road use with the functionality of a Garmin Edge or SatMap 10.

Waterproofing and mounting is the next soultion to find.

Road Angel Navigator 7000 is waterproof to some degree, that was my first choice, but I got the HP as an Ebay Bargain.


----------



## on the road (11 Apr 2009)

Why do people rely on sat-navs anyway? What happened to good old map reading?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2009)

on the road said:


> Why do people rely on sat-navs anyway? What happened to good old map reading?


I bought my bottom-of-the-range Garmin Etrex when I saw the route sheet for _A Mere 200_ a few years back. It's a 200+ km audax ride in Cheshire and the route is extremely complex. The route sheet was very good, but I really didn't see me being able to follow the whole route without going wrong somewhere. I also knew that I wouldn't get round in daylight and I definitely didn't want to get lost in the dark.

I also bought Memory Map software covering the whole of the UK. Working from a route sheet, I now plot the route in MM, and then upload the data to the GPS. I use that to follow the route. It doesn't actually have any maps built in, and it doesn't talk to me! All it does is show me where I am, relative to where I told it I wanted to be. It displays a 'breadcrumb trail' and all I have to do is stick close to that. It is very effective.

I am using a map, but I'm doing the map reading at home in the warm and dry. It is much more convenient than having to stop every 10 minutes and take out an OS map when it is raining and a strong wind is blowing.


----------



## skrx (15 Apr 2009)

on the road said:


> Why do people rely on sat-navs anyway? What happened to good old map reading?



I can't remember directions after the next turning. I have no problem with finding where I am on the map, planning a route, then thinking "I continue along this road, then turn left down Main Road, then turn right when I get to High Street".
At worst, I'll get to Main Road and forget what road I need next. Usually, I'll get to High Street and not remember if I was meant to go left or right. I'll probably guess, based on the general direction I'm meant to be going in, but often stray from my intended route when I do this.

I haven't got a sat-nav yet, but I think I'll invest in one soon. I'm learning my way round London, but I'd like to do some rides out into the countryside, and the last one I tried was spoiled because I had to keep stopping to look at the map.

(However, I'll never need to "rely" on a sat-nav, if I have a map I won't get lost, but I might be slower getting to my destination.)


----------



## on the road (15 Apr 2009)

Don't they have road signs where you live?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2009)

on the road said:


> Don't they have road signs where you live?


Do you get out in the countryside very often? 

(I've cycled down hundreds of little lanes which _don't_ have signs)


----------



## on the road (15 Apr 2009)

And even little country lanes have some sort of road sign.

Never noticed milestones?


----------



## on the road (15 Apr 2009)

Or mileposts


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2009)

on the road said:


> And even little country lanes have some sort of road sign.
> 
> Never noticed milestones?


Too busy staring at the GPS...


----------



## Lambchop (15 Apr 2009)

Another option would be using an iPhone to check on your position, mine works well on a ride.


----------



## on the road (15 Apr 2009)

I must have a good memory


----------

